# Heloderma suspectum cinctums - 2 new females



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Another 2 CB06 Dr Seward line heloderma s. cinctums which I just bought on their way from Hamm. It's getting to feel a bit like "Christmas"!!:flrt:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Puck (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not jealous at all................:whistling2:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

They look awesome! Great buys! :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

cheers. I been told that one may also be gravid so fingers crossed!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice indeed.

If you get eggs id be very interested in a couple, always looking for more cintum's :2thumb:


----------



## Simon Bomholt (Dec 26, 2010)

i have some really nice cinctums for sale if interested...


----------

